# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Un nuevo negocio, el desmantelamiento de centrales nucleares

## termopar

Van a ser más las centrales que se desmantelen que las que se pongan en marcha, al menos, eso se espera en EEUU como ya se demostró en otro hilo de este foro. De hecho, las empresas nucleares ya se están preparando para el nuevo negocio de desmantelamiento de los viejos reactores nucleares:




> *Areva-NorthStar JV offers accelerated decommissioning*
> 
> 02 February 2017
> Areva Nuclear Materials and NorthStar have formed a new joint venture, Accelerated Decommissioning Partners (ADP), to acquire and decommission shut-down US nuclear reactors. The joint venture has already begun the process to acquire nuclear facilities, including their used nuclear fuel.
> 
> ADP brings together Areva's core competencies in nuclear component dismantling and used fuel management with NorthStar's expertise in demolition and environmental remediation. The joint venture is designed to contain all the management, regulatory, technical and financial qualifications needed to decommission nuclear energy sites in accordance with US Nuclear Regulatory Commission and state requirements.
> 
> The new venture is already working with a US power company to assess the decommissioning and dismantling of "multiple nuclear reactor facilities scheduled for shutdown", the companies said. It expects to complete the process, including the negotiation of terms for the post-shutdown transfer of ownership of the sites and their used fuel inventory, by the end of 2017.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://world-nuclear-news.org/WR-Are...g-0202177.html

----------

